# DW Review- Dooka Wash Pad



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- Dooka Wash Pad*

This is a review i have been meaning to put up for a while and finally remembered to do it today :thumb:

A Often asked question on the Forum is 'What is the best wash media' or things along those lines, now you may have noticed that one of the most recommended wash pads/mitts is the Dooka Wash Pad, so lets answer a few questons in this review. For more information on the Dooka range have a look here: http://dooka.co.uk/.

A great quality wash pad/mitt is an essential part of the modern safe wash routine, I imagine we all started off using a dirty old sponge when washing the Old Mans car but then we didnt have a clue about the swirls and scratches that can be applied to the paint when using poor wash media so if you want to minimise the swirls you need good wash media.

*The Product:*

*This is my Pad, there are many like it but this is mine...
My Pad is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.
Without me, my Pad is useless. Without my Pad, I am useless. I must swill my Pad true. I must wash straighter than my enemy who is trying to swirl my paint work.......*

Apologies to the film makers who made Full Metal Jacket for the above but here she is



The Dooka wash pad arrives in a good quality bag along with a keyring which details the care instructions, as you can see its very thick and plush and certainly feels like a quality bit of kit, please note that this one is about a year old I think and still looks as good as day one apart from the colour which has calmed down a bit.

Dooka say:

*DOOKA WOOLLY WASH PADS
Made from some of the finest hides available to a select few, the dooka woolly wash pads feature a double-sided ultra-deep lambswool pile that allows dirt and grime to be drawn safely away from exterior surfaces during the washing process, thus significantly reducing the chances of inflicting fine scratches and marring. These are wash pads and not wash mitts.

These wash pads come in various colours and sizes, please note a random colour will be sent out. Please add to the notes is you require a specific colour and we will see what we can do.

You must thoroughly rinse your sheepskin pads with clean, cool water after each use and allow to air dry. If you machine wash, use a rinse cycle and low spin. Being a natural product [leather], allow to totally dry, if left damp, for example, in a bag, can lead to premature degregation. The more vivid coloured pads, the colour will run, so please do not leave on anything you do not wish to stain. As the dooka wash pads are lovingly hand made, sizes and colours may differ slightly.

Sizes [approx]:
Large 9x9"
Medium 7x7"
Small 5x5"*

So yep thats about all you need to know :thumb:

*The Method:*

So today I was giving Mrs's P's Cooper a bit of a wash, it was a lovely afternoon so why not, the car was snow foamed and rinsed ready for a wash.



So the weapon of choice today was the Dooka wash pad , I chose my red one this week (unfortunately the red colour is no longer available).



I always put my pad into my wash bucket whilst i am rinsing the car off to make sure its really supple and ready to go, the wash pad was then pulled out of the wash bucket and you could see that alot of the wash solution was stuck on the pad, so it really enables you to transfer alot of you chosen shampoo water onto the panels.



You find when using the pad that its really smooth and coupled with a decent shampoo you will find it practically glides over the panels yet is not too heavy to hold.

The wash pad shape really works well on flat panels but with a little bit of shaping can go round those fiddly little bits like door handles with ease.



To make the most of the pad i normally work a using this following method, 1/2 roof 1st then flip the pad over and do the other half, windows next flipping the pad over 1/2 way through and the same with the sides, boot and bonnet flipping the pad over 1/2 way along the panel and of course rinsing prior to soaking up more shampoo dilution.

I find this method works really well and makes the most of the pad.



And of course no Dooka review would be complete without a Pad Pose 

The great thing about using a pad is that it can be left on the horizontal panel if you need to answer your phone or grab a jaffa cake.

*
Price: *£22.95 and is available from here: http://dooka.co.uk/washing-drying/dooka-wash-pads

At this price the Pad sits at the higher end of the market but will last years, as you can see with mine its as good as new after god knows how many uses, so valuewise it is actually really good value.

*Would I use it again?:*

I have 2 of them, one light brown and the red one so the answer is yes, I tend to reach for either of them most washes.

*Conclusion:*

The Dooka wash pad is a really excellent wash pad which is worthy of mention, they seem to last forever and really take alot of abuse. Although this sits at the higher end of the price range it justifies its cost by lasting for ages.

You can get a cheaper wash pad and you can also get a cheaper parachute but if you want something to look after your paintwork or to stop you falling to the ground from a great height spend a little more :thumb:

Another oft asked question is how do i look after my wash pad?

Well heres what I do, slap it in the washing machine with the rest of the cloths, wash it with non bio on a 30deg wash and hang it up on the line, easy peasy :thumb:



"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "

*Thanks for reading :wave:*


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Gotta get me one of these. I have the Meguiars lambs wool mitt but hate that it's not double sided!

Great review


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh what size is the one you used?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

DrEskimo said:


> Oh what size is the one you used?


Large dude:thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

good review pitts,i love my dooka only got the small one though


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Pittsy said:


> Large dude:thumb:


Thank you good sir! Looks to be the perfect size...unless you have extremely large hands...or small...! Lol


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

DrEskimo said:


> Thank you good sir! Looks to be the perfect size...unless you have extremely large hands...or small...! Lol


I think mine are average mate, i reckon large would be the size to go for:thumb:


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for great review. Just looking at a new wash mitt/pad for our girls after they've ruined the Meguiars wash mitt. 

Glad to see used on a black mini


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Pittsy said:


> I think mine are average mate, i reckon large would be the size to go for:thumb:


Order placed...went for the bundle with the wheel mitt as well :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

To state the obvious advantage with a pad is you can easily flip over to use other side can't do that with a mitt unless you are double jointed. Disadvantage virtually impossible to drop a mitt but easy with a pad. 

Not used mine yet must give it a run out. 

Good review, any exciting colours available mine is brown I think.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Any deals coming up on these


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mii s mad said:


> Any deals coming up on these


I think there is a 5% discount code


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Great review. I was really undecided between one of these and the WoWo mitt, but got offered a discount on the Megs mitt and got that instead, but as has been mentioned I didn't realise it was only single sided so might return it, but then I will be forced to make a decision again arghhhh!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

ah234 said:


> I think there is a 5% discount code


yup 'code5'


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I bought the large pad and a Wheel mit a few weeks ago, both are superb. I'll be ordering a medium for the lower panels


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice review, has been my wash media of choice since they came out many years ago.
I have half a dozen on rotation and all are over 12mths old, a couple must be 2yrs+ now thinking about it - quality product:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mcpx said:


> Great review. I was really undecided between one of these and the WoWo mitt, but got offered a discount on the Megs mitt and got that instead, but as has been mentioned I didn't realise it was only single sided so might return it, but then I will be forced to make a decision again arghhhh!


There's really no comparison between the quality of wowo, megs and Dooka

They're a world apart and yes I've used all 3

What's funny is that I used a competitor and found it easy to drop so it pur me off another pad but I took the plunge a few years back and I've not dropped it once

Owt for what you get


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Kimo said:


> There's really no comparison between the quality of wowo, megs and Dooka
> 
> They're a world apart and yes I've used all 3
> 
> ...


Not really a surprise about the megs, but hard to find many details on the WoWo, is it really not comparable to the dooka?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Mcpx said:


> Not really a surprise about the megs, but hard to find many details on the WoWo, is it really not comparable to the dooka?


They are different things, WO-WO is a mitt and Dooka is a pad:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mcpx said:


> Not really a surprise about the megs, but hard to find many details on the WoWo, is it really not comparable to the dooka?


In quality, no there's not

As said, yes ones a pad and ones a mitt but was sent the wowo to test after seeing some bad reviews to try and change my mind, before using it I was starting to come round as it was well presented and seemed fairly nice but in use It was just another generic mitt and felt really thin and not great quality. Caught an edge and it pulled a chunk out far too easily too

Cover the postage and you can have mine, or, seeing as I'm close to Dooka, buy a pad and cover my postage, I'll send both and let you try them both for yourself


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Great review as always mate, I've been using mine since august and kicking myself for not getting one sooner, best thing out there imo


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Pittsy said:


> They are different things, WO-WO is a mitt and Dooka is a pad:thumb:


Brilliant, thats cleared that up then!



Kimo said:


> In quality, no there's not
> 
> As said, yes ones a pad and ones a mitt but was sent the wowo to test after seeing some bad reviews to try and change my mind, before using it I was starting to come round as it was well presented and seemed fairly nice but in use It was just another generic mitt and felt really thin and not great quality. Caught an edge and it pulled a chunk out far too easily too
> 
> Cover the postage and you can have mine, or, seeing as I'm close to Dooka, buy a pad and cover my postage, I'll send both and let you try them both for yourself


Thats more constructive, exactly what I needed to know. The WoWo does look very well presented and the price and included bag both suggest quality, but perception is not always the same as reality. My concern was that it was not as good as it looked, which you have kindly confirmed.

Not quite clear what you mean but I'd love to test the Dooka and the WoWo (and the Megs I still have in the packet) side by side and post up the results if it helps people decide between them. Pm me postage.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not having my Dooka lol

The wowo

I said if he wants a Dooka then I could collect it and post together so he pays 1 lot of post


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

nice review simon - mini looks good :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> nice review simon - mini looks good :thumb:


Cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Hufty said:


> To state the obvious advantage with a pad is you can easily flip over to use other side can't do that with a mitt unless you are double jointed. Disadvantage virtually impossible to drop a mitt but easy with a pad.
> 
> Not used mine yet must give it a run out.
> 
> Good review, any exciting colours available mine is brown I think.


I will say Hufty that I have never dropped mine and I am not the most careful of people :thumb:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

nice funny review there p, thanx again man


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the review


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

The customer service from Doka was amazing for my first order. My order/our new pads came within 24hrs despite not selecting that option. Plus the little extras were welcome to. 
Some of the big names can't even do that


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Yup well impressed too. Placed order in the evening on 03/04 and came this morning. 

GF stole my Maoam though


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

My Dooka has been sat in my office for a couple weeks now, awaiting its first use. Oddly looking forward to it, having stuck with a falling-apart wool mitt for far too long!

I wasn't expecting a red one to turn up when I ordered the large size, as I know they're discontinued, so that was a pleasant surprise too!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

acrebo said:


> My Dooka has been sat in my office for a couple weeks now, awaiting its first use. Oddly looking forward to it, having stuck with a falling-apart wool mitt for far too long!
> 
> I wasn't expecting a red one to turn up when I ordered the large size, as I know they're discontinued, so that was a pleasant surprise too!


Aw I got the rather dull grey colour....


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

acrebo said:


> My Dooka has been sat in my office for a couple weeks now, awaiting its first use. Oddly looking forward to it, having stuck with a falling-apart wool mitt for far too long!
> 
> I wasn't expecting a red one to turn up when I ordered the large size, as I know they're discontinued, so that was a pleasant surprise too!


Lucky you dude, they are as rare as rocking horse poo apparently :thumb:



DrEskimo said:


> Aw I got the rather dull grey colour....


They all work the same and when its covered in suds they look great :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Pittsy said:


> Lucky you dude, they are as rare as rocking horse poorboys apparently :thumb:
> 
> They all work the same and when its covered in suds they look great :thumb:


Haha yes of course.......

......but red!


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

I asked for purple & blue & my wish was granted


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Mii s mad said:


> I asked for purple & blue & my wish was granted


Ah, see now I'm not so sure I got 'red'. Mine's most definitely a very dark red / purple at the moment which I assumed will lighten to the commonly seen popular red shade everyone loves.

Have I not actually got a red one? Not that it actually matters!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

acrebo said:


> Ah, see now I'm not so sure I got 'red'. Mine's most definitely a very dark red / purple at the moment which I assumed will lighten to the commonly seen popular red shade everyone loves.
> 
> Have I not actually got a red one? Not that it actually matters!


Red ones start off red lol


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

I feel like I've let myself and all of you down...


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Great review,
As my halfords mitt had fallen apart, again, took the plunge and ordered a medium pad and wheel pad combo.
Used both twice now on each car and am well pleased with both, seems to hold a lot of shampoo and off course can use both sides. I hope to get the longevity that you guys allude too but time will tell.
Mine came through white, so shows the dirt in them, which is great because you can see when they are rinsed properly


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Finally the weather played ball & I had time to christen ours tonight 

First thanks for the tip of the 24hours pre soak worked a treat 

My biggest worry with these was it not being a mitt type after I'm use to the Meguiars version 

Secondly would it b heavy/awkward to move once full of suds & my answer to all was no its glided over the paintwork, held the suds better & the double sided was a must like I'm use to. 
Was concerned it might soak up to much & mean my bucket wasn't big enough but thankfully only just 'drank' a bit more than the megs but I did ring out slight so was pouring in suds  
The pad quite happily 'stuck' so defo no risk of dropping so that's the worry out the way 
So all in all a perfect alternative & glad I listened to the hype as wasn't concerned it was a leap in cost especially as we needed for two cars. 

I got one of the wheel version included to which is a perfect addition also


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

How do you store the dooka after use?


----------



## st1965 (Apr 21, 2016)

Got my dooka last week and am very impressed with the quality...deffo a must have item for detailing


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

scuba-phil said:


> How do you store the dooka after use?


Got one of these & drilled some air holes in but they still get a bit damp so been putting them out in the warmth to dry out

They do larger (I've got the 9L) as got more than 1

http://m.therange.co.uk/really-useful-4-litre-box//the-range/fcp-product/63286


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

scuba-phil said:


> How do you store the dooka after use?


I stand mine on a biscuit cooling rack from wilkos, sat on a windowsill

Jobs a good un

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

